# Just a bad room?



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

The room I am currently using is 22x20 but half that is my kitchen so it's really 11x20. Now the issue I seem to be having is that it feels like there is no bass in the room. I have been reading and have a question, the 3 walls that make the half of the room I am in have no drywall just loosely nailed fake wood panel that was popular in the 1970's. Is it possible that the walls are acting like a huge panel trap and making the room sound bad and if so would drywalling fix part of it?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Lack of bass can be a variety of things:

- Insufficient subwoofer for the room volume (need to consider the entire space, plus any hallways, other rooms, etc. that it opens into)

- Less than optimal seating position

- Incorrect phase setting on the subwoofer

- Less than optimal sub/speaker position.

If you'd like to post a little more information, maybe a rough sketch and/or some pictures, etc. I'd be happy to take a look.

Bryan


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

OK I will when I get home been working 7 days a week. Thanks


----------

